

Show HN: My MVP - Viidya - Etsy for Videos - lionheart
https://www.viidya.com/

======
lionheart
This is the beta launch of my latest project, an online marketplace for
videos.

It is currently free to use while in Beta. After beta, we are planning on
charging a 5%-10% transaction fee per sale.

The current feature set is all the basics to get started: people can upload
videos, set a price and then get paid directly to their PayPal account.

In the future, we are working on supporting Stripe and Merchant accounts.

Additionally, coming soon we will have video "channels" which visitors can
purchase access to on a recurring basis, allowing people to produce and sell
online television shows.

~~~
lionheart
We also just had our first independent feature film uploaded today. Very
exciting!

------
venkyk
Is Viidya supposed to stand for knowledge (as in Sanskrit) or is it just a
play on words video-ya?

~~~
lionheart
Originally it was just a play on "video" but when I saw that it also had this
meaning I knew it was the perfect name.

------
youngdev
Congratulations on your launch. I like the design and concept. Who is paying
for the paypal transaction fees? Does it get added on to buyers total? Good
luck and Keep it up.

<http://jackpotbuddy.com>

~~~
lionheart
Thank you!

The PayPal transaction fees are paid by the owner of the video. It usually
about 2.9% + $0.30.

~~~
youngdev
So if they are charging only $1 for a video, then they will only get about .68
cents.

~~~
lionheart
True. So that's the low end of the scale. Although it's still more than people
get through iTunes.

